# Show racing homer



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Can you actually fly show racing homer or are they just for show?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

RodSD said:


> Can you actually fly show racing homer or are they just for show?


Hi Rod, I checked the standard for the Show Racing Homer there was no requirement to race.On 6 DECEMBER there is a show in SAN DIEGO drop in and see some American Show Racers there will be some Saddle Homers there also. ..GEORGE


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Can you actually fly show racing homer or are they just for show?


It depends on what breed you mean. and what you mean by 'fly.' If you mean American Show racers I'm not too sure they're really meant to be out of the loft. Show Racers on the other hand can fly around the loft, but by no means are homers. Much less competitive racers. So Not really. But I do show my racers and have done (reasonably) well. But I'm going to stick with the basket instead of the show pen, for now at least.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

So there is 2 show type? I am now confused. When I mean 'fly' I mean loft fly not race fly.

Thanks George for the invite! Which leds me to another question. Can saddle homers be let out and fly outside your loft? Or are they just for show?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

RodSD said:


> So there is 2 show type? I am now confused. When I mean 'fly' I mean loft fly not race fly.
> 
> Thanks George for the invite! Which leds me to another question. Can saddle homers be let out and fly outside your loft? Or are they just for show?


Well I'll let George do the saddles. He's far more intelligent in all these areas than me. but I'll give the shot types a shot:

*American Show Racer*
http://www.npausa.com/GLGN/images/GLGN Champions Reduced/edited NPA 08 pigeon pics 4416.jpg

*Show Racer*
http://www.npausa.com/GLGN/images/GLGN Champions Reduced/edited NPA 08 pigeon pics 4072.jpg

*Racing Homer shown in flying class*
http://www.npausa.com/GLGN/images/GLGN Champions Reduced/edited NPA 08 pigeon pics 4490.jpg


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

For the record, they can all come out of the loft and fly around, if that's what you were asking. They'd all be in danger of hawks of course, so you'd want to keep an eye on them.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

RodSD said:


> So there is 2 show type? I am now confused. When I mean 'fly' I mean loft fly not race fly.
> 
> Thanks George for the invite! Which leds me to another question. Can saddle homers be let out and fly outside your loft? Or are they just for show?


 ROD, The Saddle homer is still a race bird,and there are people that race them.Most of the people in the Saddle homer club just show them. ....GEORGE


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks all for the info.


----------



## BCBrian (Nov 23, 2008)

My buddy flew his Show Type Racing Homers in competition out to about 350 miles. He said they weren't even that slow - although not winners either. He started loosing some of them at around 250 miles.

He quit after that - saying he had found out what he wanted to know.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks BCBrian,

Your buddy's experiment provided a good info to me. That was a daring experiment to do as your buddy found out. Anyhow your info provided more answers than I expected. I thought that these birds can only loft fly, but apparently they can go home, too. Good to know. Thanks to all again!

Rod


----------

